# bass pro carp..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh.. i remember seeing at least 2 carp swimming with trout in cinci bass pro.. i was thinking about a feeding trip down there sometimes.. i'm sure the carp would appreciate me "accidentally" drop in some boilies..   
maan.. is it spring yet??


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

welp.. i did it.. gave an assortment of boilies to a friend of mine who will be going to basspro this weekend.. she promised me, she'll drop several in for my enjoyment.. the carp i wanna feed are not in the main tank.. those guys already have plenty of crap to eat, literally.. these guys i wanna fatten up are sittin along the side with trout..if i remember it correctly, its on the up escalator..  oh maan.. how much fun that would be to just stand back and watch..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lol, still on pain meds?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

does it show???


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

not at all dood!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AK, the Cabelas out by Wheeling have a bunch of Carp in thier tanks too...one of them is a FAT healthy 20+ lber....they were feeding floating pellets when we were there and the Hybrid Stripers were crashing the surface after the pellets..along with the carp...wild to see fish feeding like that from below..i was impressed with thier tank set ups.
They also have 2 BIG flatheads in the one tank, 1 of them easily pushing over 60 lbs. They also had a few Buffalos and a nice school of quill back suckers.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh.. i can see some rosehip pop ups floating around in there..  it would be sooo cooool to see that..  heck..i can also imagine some donkey choker sized boilies in there too.. 
i assumed its like the ohio river ecosystem fishes..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Now if we could just convince these places to let us do carp fishing seminars using there tanks. I guess they would need to start selling the gear first though (for there to be any financial benefit to letting us fish there tanks).


----------



## Carp Chaser (Jan 12, 2005)

Ak,
I'll try and get up ther this weekend (Sat.) and see if I see any boilies rollin' around....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

john...thanks maaan..u should be able to see some yellows and orange ones in there.. i'll ask her when she'll be dropping them in..heh heh.. maaan..i wish i was down there..


----------



## Carp Chaser (Jan 12, 2005)

this gives me an idea..... I could go there and test my homemade boilies  it would be like a personal test tank  Heee Heee!! just make up some micro sizes and walk by and drop them in...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hehe..don't make them too small..the trout will get em before the carp will..hehe.. 
lemme know if you see anything rolling on the bottom..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Was there yesterday actually. Ther eis only 1 carp left in the tank. And a dead flathead on the bottom.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like someone has been feeding them fish to many boilies!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Some of them hybrids in there are HUGE though. HOly cow.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah..there is only 1 carp in the tank itself.. but they have 3 of them swimming with the trout in that stream..  those are the ones i wanna feed.. it would be kinda hard not to spot boilies inside their tank..  
this will be the first time i feed them over there.. hope they aren't too picky..


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That carp has been in there for quite a while. He/she looks like it could use some food as it looks to be on the skinny side. The musky is another long term resident of the aquarium. Yes, those hybrids are BIG - definitely state record material. If Edith Lunker is 13 lbs then that biggest hybrid must go close to 18 lbs.


----------



## Carp Chaser (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry didn't get to make it there this weekend..........


----------

